# who likes monitors and tegus



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

first up one of the nile monitors







then some argentine black and white tegus 











dinner time 







asian water monitor with an ornate nile in the back ground 






blurry pic of the boss, croc monitor 






tegu having a cat nap, (after eating the cat lol) 







full up quince monitor


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

black throat monitor











baby nile 







hungry tegu 







angry nile 






having a bath 






ornate nile 






ackie taking down a mouse 






pinning process again lol


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

water monitor having a lick 







baby bosc 






another nile baby 






adult boscs 







male blue tailed 







young tegu 







golden tegu 












peach throat


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

blue taileds 






















little nile


----------



## falana1 (Sep 4, 2010)

nice lizards im so happy today my lace monitors coming today so now take lot lovely pic of my babies ..lol??


----------



## reptilian1924 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome photos thanks for showing us all your different monitors, l myself have always love Monitors expecially ( Varanus-Gouldii Flavirufus ).


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Sep 4, 2010)

i cant see them, they didnt load for me


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 4, 2010)

great pics mate u must have a large house


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

falana1 said:


> nice lizards im so happy today my lace monitors coming today so now take lot lovely pic of my babies ..lol??


 
oo lace monitors very nice choice 




reptilian1933 said:


> Awesome photos thanks for showing us all your different monitors, l myself have always love Monitors expecially ( Varanus-Gouldii Flavirufus ).


 
thanks  you do have some stunning monitors over there, 




lizardsNturtles said:


> i cant see them, they didnt load for me



weird, i can still see them, anyone else having issues with them? 



byron_moses said:


> great pics mate u must have a large house




i had a rep room made lol, ran out of room in the house


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 4, 2010)

wish we where allowed to have the same variety here hopefuly be geting a lace monitor soon and some gekos


----------



## bigi (Sep 4, 2010)

thanks mate, i love the Peach throat and Blue Taileds

i have just been through what i think is all your threads, how many animals do you keep? and when will we see pics of your food breeding setups?

and whats your favourite reptile or type of reptile?


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 4, 2010)

pythrulz said:


> wish we where allowed to have the same variety here hopefuly be geting a lace monitor soon and some gekos



great choice on the lace, i need some lol



bigi said:


> thanks mate, i love the Peach throat and Blue Taileds
> 
> i have just been through what i think is all your threads, how many animals do you keep? and when will we see pics of your food breeding setups?
> 
> and whats your favourite reptile or type of reptile?




erm between the 450 to 500 mark, excluding yearly offspring, i don't breed food anymore, as i work in the industry i get everything trade price and below, so works out cheaper to buy in monthly in huge quantities, plus less time consuming. Will have pics of the reptile rooms once i have finished the make over, am building all new vivs and racks to make it look more profesional and maximise space. 
favourite reptile species, probably the american alligator, and other large lizards like rhino iguanas, water and nile monitors, cuban iggys and croc monitors, then the big snakes and venemous snakes, and so on lol


----------



## monitordude (Sep 5, 2010)

love tegus the big bulky head if only we could get them here in Aus.All your monitors are really cool.


----------



## kupper (Sep 5, 2010)

your feed bills must be through the roof 


awesome collection


----------



## branca (Sep 5, 2010)

so obviously you arnt in Australia? nice monitors


----------



## NBLADE (Sep 6, 2010)

ridgie1 said:


> love tegus the big bulky head if only we could get them here in Aus.All your monitors are really cool.



cheers, i do love the tegus, argentine black and whites in particular, 




kupper said:


> your feed bills must be through the roof
> 
> 
> 
> awesome collection




thanks, and yea it does come to quite a bit each month lol 




branca said:


> so obviously you arnt in Australia? nice monitors





nah not from Australia, although i have had a few people say i look and sound Australian, although i seriously doubt that lol


----------



## Tsubakai (Sep 6, 2010)

Probably my favourite thread that you've put up so far. I love seeing monitors from other parts of the world and would personally love some peach-throated and a nile monitor or two.


----------

